# Ibanez SRC6 vs Schecter C-VI



## Bearitone (Feb 13, 2015)

I want a 30" baritone guitar that i can tune to drop F# and cant decide between these two.


I like the features of the SRC6 more (walnut body, hipshot bridge) and it looks amazing, but i want something that sounds like a low-tuned guitar, not a high-tuned bass if that makes sense. Something like Acacia Strain but without having to get an 8 string that i know I wouldn't fully utilize. 

Would adding standard 6 string pickups do the trick? Or should I just go with the Schecter C-VI

Would i be able to drop in some standard 6 string guitar pickups or would i have to go customshop? 

Thanks all


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 13, 2015)

The strings on the SRC6 are something like .084s or something. Really pretty much the same gauge you'd find on an 8 string guitar or 6 string baritone. 

As for the pups, I much prefer the passive EMG bass pups in the SCR6 to any 8 string guitar pups I've used, and certainly to the active EMGs in the Schecter, as I honestly feel they handle to lower register better than guitar pups do.


----------



## Matt794 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just to clear things up a bit, the SRC6 has a mahogany body and the bridge is the Tight End bridge that Ibanez makes, not a hipshot.

As far as pickups go, I think the ones that come with it are pretty good but if you want to change them I think they are the same size as EMG's 7 string humbuckers, so I guess those and other 7 string soapbars might fit without much trouble.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 13, 2015)

Awwe darn. I read "walnut flat finish" and assumed it was a walnut body. I'm thinking grabbing one and putting in a set of sevenstring BKP blackhawks. I want some kind of high output passive in there


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Feb 14, 2015)

You may find that your playing will dictate the sound more than the guitar. I'd get whichever one looks and feels best to you.


----------



## Daniel13 (Feb 14, 2015)

the ibanez does sound like a low tuned guitar, and in my experience the pickups are pretty good, i wouldn't want to change them at all.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 14, 2015)

Daniel13 said:


> the ibanez does sound like a low tuned guitar, and in my experience the pickups are pretty good, i wouldn't want to change them at all.



What I've noticed is that with the stock bass pups you don't get that "twonky" sound you do with 8 string guitar pups.

Speaking for myself, I'm very happy with the stock EMG passives in the Ibby.


----------



## Bohmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I just put a Dimarzio Crunch Lab in a 30" baritone 6 string(BC Rich Bich). I'm currently tuned to dropped F# and it slays.


----------



## Daniel13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> What I've noticed is that with the stock bass pups you don't get that "twonky" sound you do with 8 string guitar pups.
> 
> Speaking for myself, I'm very happy with the stock EMG passives in the Ibby.



yeah that's one of the reasons i like these pickups so much, never really liked 8 or 9 string guitar sounds honestly


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 15, 2015)

Daniel13 said:


> yeah that's one of the reasons i like these pickups so much, never really liked 8 or 9 string guitar sounds honestly



Another reason why I so much prefer the SRC6 over an 8 string guitar. You don't get that unbalanced resonance from the lower strings as you do on 8 strings.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 17, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Another reason why I so much prefer the SRC6 over an 8 string guitar. You don't get that unbalanced resonance from the lower strings as you do on 8 strings.



Yeah, I see alot of people jumping to 8 strings to tune lower but i just don't know alot of people that can actually utilize that much guitar.

Tell me do you think your SRC6 is too dark sounding?

Ever since watching a comparison video between tone woods on youtube with the guys from Anderton's I've stayed away from mahogany like the plague. I'm starting to think maybe I should just build a swampash baritone from Warmoth to keep from getting a soft, dark, sounding mahogany guitar


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 17, 2015)

kindsage said:


> Yeah, I see alot of people jumping to 8 strings to tune lower but i just don't know alot of people that can actually utilize that much guitar.
> 
> Tell me do you think your SRC6 is too dark sounding?
> 
> Ever since watching a comparison video between tone woods on youtube with the guys from Anderton's I've stayed away from mahogany like the plague. I'm starting to think maybe I should just build a swampash baritone from Warmoth to keep from getting a soft, dark, sounding mahogany guitar



Well for a heavy rhythm/doom tone, I find mahogany to be the perfect tone wood. It's a warm, thick, fuzzy sounding tone to be sure. Is it too dark? I guess that would come down to personal preference. My personal experience with this instrument is that it has a nicely balanced sounding tone with a tendency towards "darkness". Well suited, as I've said, to what I'm up to musically. 

I'd also add that when being used a traditional 6 string guitar the SRC6 benefits from the addition of a tube screamer. I've found they focus the mids a little better, adding substantially to the versatility of the instrument. 

Again, the only criticism I have of this instrument, aside from the cheap plastic control knobs, is that Ibanez didn't make these sooner.


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 17, 2015)

Is the SRC6 tuned stock EADGBE (one octave lower) or BEADGC ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2015)

Should be tuned to E-E down an octave, like a standard Bass VI.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 17, 2015)

E standard, one octave lower.


----------



## Daniel13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Well for a heavy rhythm/doom tone, I find mahogany to be the perfect tone wood. It's a warm, thick, fuzzy sounding tone to be sure. Is it too dark? I guess that would come down to personal preference. My personal experience with this instrument is that it has a nicely balanced sounding tone with a tendency towards "darkness". Well suited, as I've said, to what I'm up to musically.
> 
> I'd also add that when being used a traditional 6 string guitar the SRC6 benefits from the addition of a tube screamer. I've found they focus the mids a little better, adding substantially to the versatility of the instrument.
> 
> Again, the only criticism I have of this instrument, aside from the cheap plastic control knobs, is that Ibanez didn't make these sooner.



i agree with all of these points except i like the cheap plastic knobs, don't know why i do but i think they're awesome lol 

the "dark" sound i don't believe is overly dark, i mean it suites the music i play but even if i stray away from metal i think it still sounds pretty good, and the on board eq can get rid of it (at least for my ears)


----------



## PunchLine (Feb 22, 2015)

Daniel13 said:


> i agree with all of these points except i like the cheap plastic knobs, don't know why i do but i think they're awesome lol
> 
> the "dark" sound i don't believe is overly dark, i mean it suites the music i play but even if i stray away from metal i think it still sounds pretty good, and the on board eq can get rid of it (at least for my ears)



I wouldn't say the sound is dark but maybe I am used to this tone wood due to my S series Ibanez. One thing I'd like to add is regarding the weight and ergonomics of the SRC. It is easy on the shoulder and super comfortable to play standing imo.


----------



## Kittenflower (Feb 22, 2015)

I hate to advertise, but check my thread for sound clips of the SRC6, especially my latest reply with a new clip, I tweaked the guitar tone a bit more there (as well as developing a bass tone). It can sound very gnarly and bright despite the mahogany. Or you can make it sound dark, sludgy, and bass-heavy... Both on the guitar and bass side of tones  
SRC6 should be more popular imo. I love it to bits... Amazing instrument really.
However if you need a higher tuning than E standard octave down you will need lighter strings.. Otherwise there's just too much tension on drop F#.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 23, 2015)

I just checked out the new clip and it sound SICK!


----------



## Chox (Feb 24, 2015)

Given my experiences with Ibanez and Schecter, I would almost always chose a Schecter over any Ibanez that isn't Prestige/Premium/MIJ.

Low end Ibanez guitars are firewood, in fact the MIJ Prestige I owned wasn't much better.

That said, it's all down to playing style, comfort, and preference.


----------



## PunchLine (Feb 24, 2015)

Chox said:


> Given my experiences with Ibanez and Schecter, I would almost always chose a Schecter over any Ibanez that isn't Prestige/Premium/MIJ.
> 
> Low end Ibanez guitars are firewood, in fact the MIJ Prestige I owned wasn't much better.
> 
> That said, it's all down to playing style, comfort, and preference.



Hey, this is exactly the reason why many different manufacturers can co-exist and survive in this space


----------



## Chi (Feb 24, 2015)

Chox said:


> Low end Ibanez guitars are firewood, in fact the MIJ Prestige I owned wasn't much better.



Absolute bullshit.


----------



## Chox (Feb 24, 2015)

Chi said:


> Absolute bullshit.



There's a small chance I got unlucky 3 times in a row with Indonesian Ibanez's, and once with an MIJ. Personally I'd rather put my money somewhere I have a little more faith that I'll be getting a good product in future. I think I've stated before that I'll never buy another Ibanez.

I'll rephrase my post.

In my opinion and experience, low end Ibanez guitars are awful. You'd do better to save up £300-£400, go to the bank, withdraw the cash, drop it down the toilet, pull the flush and watch it f*ck off down the drain, than buy an Ibanez. Of course this is provided that your experience is the same as mine.

Schecter on the other hand, I've only ever owned one, and it is very well made and sounds infinitely better than any Ibanez I've owned. 

But, as I stated before, it comes down to preference.

At the end of the day, the best advice, and the only advice I'd listen to if I were asking this question, is to go and play both and see which _you_ like best. A guitar is a personal thing, and each guitar is different. Some people are comfortable playing Ibanez, some are comfortable playing Schecter, I hear even a few are comfortable playing BC Rich .

Don't let the opinions of others be a deciding factor in purchasing something which is personal to you. Sure take note of reviews, stories, anecdotal evidence whatever. But if 50 people say "Guitar A" is trash, yet to you "Guitar A" feels and sounds better better than B, or C, or D, what choice do you make?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 24, 2015)

Show me someone who's making a better quality build of an instrument exactly like the SRC6 and I'll buy it.


----------



## Chi (Feb 24, 2015)

But yeah, Gasing HARD for an SRC6


----------



## Chox (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't played an SRC6 so I am unaware of their quality.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 24, 2015)

Quality is very good. I found no obvious flaws on my instrument. Intonation was very good out-of-the-box. No sharp-edged frets. Everything works as supposed to. Honestly, if I didn't see the point of manufacture stamped on the headstock I would not have thought this of Indonesian manufacture.


----------



## Chox (Feb 24, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Quality is very good. I found no obvious flaws on my instrument. Intonation was very good out-of-the-box. No sharp-edged frets. Everything works as supposed to. Honestly, if I didn't see the point of manufacture stamped on the headstock I would not have thought this of Indonesian manufacture.



Maybe it was a good batch? Or maybe all mine have been from bad batches? 

I had an EDR470EX, which was a lemon, my first RG8 had to be returned cause of a bad neck/frets/everything. My second RG8 plays fine, not fantastic but it's workable, but sounds like absolute sh*t when I put any sort of overdrive/distortion on. Need to swap those pickups! 

Also had a MIJ RG550, which I couldn't get to sound or play nicely no matter what I did.

Maybe the SRC6 is just an all around better design. It's a nice looking guitar, but I find most Ibanez guitars nice to look at.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 24, 2015)

I came to the conclusion that 8 strings weren't for me and what I'd really needed was a 30" baritone and another standard scale 6 string to make my ideal 8 string.


----------



## Chox (Feb 24, 2015)

I enjoy my 8 but have yet to play anything metal on it as the pickups suck! I am loving my 7 string at the moment though


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't think 8 string pups particularly handle the F and B strings all that well. The SRC6, by comparison, does a much better job of it. I mic mine with a e609 and through an over-sized 1X12 and am very happy with the tone I'm getting.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17738100/lohhv2.mp3


----------



## Kittenflower (Feb 24, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> I don't think 8 string pups particularly handle the F and B strings all that well. The SRC6, by comparison, does a much better job of it. I mic mine with a e609 and through an over-sized 1X12 and am very happy with the tone I'm getting.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17738100/lohhv2.mp3



Lovely drone track there... I'm actually jamming along to it with my own SRC6 in "bass" mode ;-)


----------



## Chox (Feb 24, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> I don't think 8 string pups particularly handle the F and B strings all that well. The SRC6, by comparison, does a much better job of it. I mic mine with a e609 and through an over-sized 1X12 and am very happy with the tone I'm getting.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17738100/lohhv2.mp3



I disagree, the stock Ibanez pups don't handle it at all well. But, there are some nice aftermarket choices for 8s 

I'm thinking of a SD Nazgul/Sentient combo for mine.


----------



## Daniel13 (Feb 24, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> I don't think 8 string pups particularly handle the F and B strings all that well. The SRC6, by comparison, does a much better job of it. I mic mine with a e609 and through an over-sized 1X12 and am very happy with the tone I'm getting.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17738100/lohhv2.mp3



the pickups seem to be eq'd quite good too, i used to eq my guitar twice before it hit my amp but with this i mainly just give a low boost and a slight mid cut on my metal master (eq fully boosted on the src6) and i get a really nice sound out of it.

it's kinda funny cause i just bought a modeling amp that can do quite a bit of tone shaping and i just use it to make it louder lol


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Feb 24, 2015)

Daniel13 said:


> the pickups seem to be eq'd quite good too, i used to eq my guitar twice before it hit my amp but with this i mainly just give a low boost and a slight mid cut on my metal master (eq fully boosted on the src6) and i get a really nice sound out of it.
> 
> it's kinda funny cause i just bought a modeling amp that can do quite a bit of tone shaping and i just use it to make it louder lol



Using the bridge pup with the bass set to 5 (right in the middle) and the mids and high both turned off. Am also running it into an Ibby SD9M with the mid boost engaged.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 25, 2015)

I decided I'm just gunna build a swampash baritone telecaster from warmoth lol. 
Thanks all of you for your opinions, input, and clips. I appreciate it


----------

